# SD cards?



## Urban Alchemist (Nov 11, 2014)

I know that there are some precious metals in SD cards for cameras, just wondering if anyone has a ballpark number of what types of metals and how much. I've got a ton of them lying around, and have been wondering how many I would need to be worth doing the procedure.


----------



## Geo (Nov 11, 2014)

A ton would be a nice starting weight.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 11, 2014)

If you have a ton of them, doing 100 lbs for your first batch should give you an estimate of how much gold you might get when you do all of them. The only metal I know that's on them that's worth recovering is the gold. They usually have a base metal of copper, but I don't think that would be worth the effort.

Kevin


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 11, 2014)

I've never opened an SD card before... so enter youtube...
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xEain5AH-k[/youtube]
It looks like there is a small circuit board with golden fingers, one large IC and a smaller die under an epoxy cover.

The gold fingers could be treated as standard gold fingers, the copper chloride process should do. (search the forum)
The smaller epoxy covered die probably is bonded with bond wires directly to the board, should be possible to pop off and treated as the plastic top of BGA capsules. Ie incineration, panning and then refining the gold
The plastic chip probably also have a lot of bond wires, Patnor have described that process well. Incineration, panning, removing metal pins, refining the gold.
Just search the forum and all the secrets will be revealed.

A ton of cards is a lot... or did you just mean a lot of cards?

I don't think 100 lbs is a good test batch, I would start with a kilo or two of IC:s, fingers or chips, that represents a couple of grams and is a workable amount of gold, it doesn't disappear in a filter and you can run the whole lot in one beaker.

Welcome to the forum anyhow. Read the introductions in all the pinned topics, follow the rules and respect the moderators and experts that makes this forum unique. Then your stay here will be rewarding.

... don't forget to search! 8) 

Göran


----------



## kurtak (Nov 11, 2014)

Urban Alchemist

I see you are a new member so I am going to provide you with 3 links that will help you understand how this forum works - because of the nature of what we do here it is important that you read these links & understand them - you will be required &/or expected to do a fair amount of your own research & part of that will be that you need to down load & read a book written by C. M. Hokes which is provided in the second link

This forum is literally a "gold mine" of information & once you read through these 3 links you will understand why we ask new members to spend some time with reading & researching - it will help you with staying in good standing as a member here

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=19074

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=21374

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=21412

Welcome to the forum

Kurt


----------

